# A few of my Instrument Panels



## Gary Cain (Dec 13, 2022)

I have a bunch more to restore, but these are a few that I have completed. First up is the T-38. All of the instruments are fully operational now. The second is my F-4C or D model, I don't know what happened to the aircraft. The F-86H panel is actually original. The aircraft crashed about a mile north of China Lake back in 1959. And the F9F-8 panel is also original. I believe the aircraft was converted to a drone as the serials above and below were all converted, but there is no known disposition for this particular aircraft.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

Very nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gary Cain (Dec 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 14, 2022)

Nice work there Gary. I sent you a PM with a question.


----------

